# Smelt Dipping Outing, IFN Style!



## Percha Man

Sucks we should do it the weekend before or after the tourney some of us have to fish the tourney... Dont make us decide...


----------



## Michael Wagner

Fiji I`m gonna skip our anniversary to make it, how bout you hit the fish/BBQ on Sat and pack your truck with BBQ then head back over here to the smelt outting?


----------



## FIJI

Like there'd be ANY BBQ leftovers ??????????? :evil:


----------



## ice fishin nut

Lol, Guys, we can do it the weekend before if that suits all..... Everybody knows its just a big ********, get out of the house get together anyways!!! If anybody expects to get a bucket of smelt out of this outing, then you are going to the wrong outing!!! If you want to eat good, drink some beers, and have a good time telling lies, then you have come to the right place!!!! Remember, this is a traditional IFN outing!!!! Get the cabin fever bug out, and have fun!!! So, who is in for the weekend before??? On my cell, so cant look it up.... Oh wait, have a calendar.... May 14th, how does that sound??? BTW.... If Walleyevision doesnt cook or make something this outing, then I reserve the right to cancel it!!!! Not gonna let you get away with buying coleslaw this year buddy!!! So, anyways does that date work???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Michael Wagner

Werks fer me,


----------



## Mark Sylvester

Michael Wagner said:


> Werks fer me,


Me Too!


----------



## Michael Wagner

Mark Sylvester said:


> Me Too!


Dang Sly looks like it`s gonna be just me an you drinkin beer watchin the river


----------



## ice fishin nut

Michael Wagner said:


> Dang Sly looks like it`s gonna be just me an you drinkin beer watchin the river


Wait a minute, I'll be there drinking beer too!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ice fishin nut

Putman Lake Campground said:


> Looks like good grub! how's the prices? how's the atmosphere?


Sorry PLC, the food is great, prices reasonable, and the atmosphere is cozy!!! Where is the campground located?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

Michael Wagner said:


> Dang Sly looks like it`s gonna be just me an you drinkin beer watchin the river


Did it happen yet? when? where if not!


----------



## ice fishin nut

Putman Lake Campground said:


> Did it happen yet? when? where if not!


Not yet, May 14th, 2pm till whenever. Port Huron, just north of the Black river.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Percha Man

Count me in as well for the 14th...... Where are the rest of the folks at ??????????????


----------



## ice fishin nut

Well folks, unless we get alot more response, im not gonna put in for time off! I usually work a double on Saturday, and really cant afford it! But I will if we get more people interested, and willing to bring stuff.... Wanted this to be a Good time outing like I used to put together... but it seems that the interest is lacking......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FIJI

I'm stuck in Alpena from the 12-19 for work :sad:


----------



## Mark Sylvester

ice fishin nut said:


> Well folks, unless we get alot more response, im not gonna put in for time off! I usually work a double on Saturday, and really cant afford it! But I will if we get more people interested, and willing to bring stuff.... Wanted this to be a Good time outing like I used to put together... but it seems that the interest is lacking......
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lets get some participation,Y'all!!!
I hope we can do this but...I understand about the money thing though....Hard to pass up a double.
I will be showing up regardless... I gotta' bad case of "Cabin Fever"!!!:lol:


----------



## Jumbo

Vennison chillie/chipotle, chedder cheese cornbread ??  huummmm~~~~><>....Jumbo ! :chillin:


----------



## ice fishin nut

Jumbo said:


> Vennison chillie/chipotle, chedder cheese cornbread ??  huummmm~~~~><>....Jumbo ! :chillin:


Jumbo!!! Hows it goin brother? Long time no hear from!!!! Heck yes, chili and cheddar cornbread will hit the spot!!!! What happened to Al D? Did he fall off the face of the earth?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jumbo

Oh Mike;
A whole lotta water has flown under the bridge since last time  ,I'am retired now, and disabled, but I'am locked & cocked and ready to rock on, soo "let the games begin" :tdo12: , hows about some Haggis or Black Pudding ? :xzicon_sm, let me know the status of the event, keep on cook'in, if its what you like too due. be safe~~~><>...Jumbo :chillin:


----------



## WALLEYEvision

Spoke with Sturge this evening...if he can make it, he plans on bringing "Big Sally".


----------



## AL D.

Mike, will try to be there by 1 or 2 pm. Will bring camp stove, portable bbq and sauerkraut and kielbasa or venison stew. Also bringing a couple of buddys. Al


----------

